#  Ernährung >   Veganismus >

## Rawwwrstar

Hallo Leute,  
ich wollte hier mal eine kleine Diskussionsrunde eröffnen, zum Thema Veganismus. 
Ich bin selber Veganerin und wollte einfach mal wissen wie ihr darüber denkt, ob sich die Gesellschaft überhaupt damit auskennt?!  
Freue mich schon  :Smiley:

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Daniela,
ob sich die Gesellschaft damit auskennt, kann ich nicht sagen, mir ist bekannt, dass Veganer auf alle tierische Produkte verzichten. Dabei heißt es immer, sie sollen dann bestimmte Vitamine zusätzlich zuführen, die nur in tierischen Produkten enthalten sind. Die Meinungen gehen auch sehr auseinander, ob z. B. Milch gut oder schlecht für den Organismus ist. 
Ich persönlich esse tierische Produkte, wobei ich aber auch weiß, dass man diese vorsichtig dosieren sollte. Ich denke, die Ernährung sollte einfach und ausgewogen sein, und es sollten die wichtigen Nährstoffe vorhanden sein.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich halte davon überhaupt nichts! 
Käme mir als bekennender Fleischliebhaber auch nicht sehr entgegen.
Alle Vegetarier/ Veganer die ich kenne, sehen unterernährt und ungesund aus.
Sehr auffällig ist bei einer Bekannten (Vegetarier) das sie immer friert.... 
Ich bringe das damit in Zusammenhang, da es keiner andere Frau um sie herum immer kalt ist. 
Wenn ich meiner Ernährung irgendetwas zuführen muss da ich es auf natürlichem Weg nicht bekomme scheint irgendwas falsch daran zu sein.
Milch ist mit das Beste was die Natur so liefert.
Vitamine, Mineralien, Fette, Eiweiß, Flüssigkeit. 
Der Mensch ist auch das einzigste Lebewesen das Milch noch nach dem Säuglingsalter verträgt.

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Rawwwrstar, 
ob denn nun wirklich alle in der Republik wissen, was ein Veganer ist, kann ich nicht so recht beurteilen. Aber es gibt statistische Untersuchungen:
Ein Vegetarier lebt im Schnitt drei Jahre weniger, als ein sich normal Ernährender.
Die Lebenserwartung beträgt für einen Veganer durchschnittlich fünf Jahre weniger, als bei einem Vegetarier.
Daraus kann man auch schließen, das eine solche Ernährungsweise nicht dem Optimum entspricht. 
Ich glaube nicht, das die Gesellschaft daran besonders interessiert sein sollte.  
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## DocHasenbein

Hallo,
Ich bin Vegetarier verzichte auf jegliche Art von Fleisch und Fisch! Doch das mit Veganer ist mich eine Spur zu weit!
Milchprodukte brauch ich schon um meine Vitamine auszugleichen!

----------


## Myriam

Hallo,
das geht auch zu weit, besonders dann, wenn man Babys nicht mal Milch gönnt.
Schon als Vegetarier muß man genau darauf achten, von allem Nötigen etwas zu bekommen. Ich kenne Vegetarier. Und die wissen sehr genau, worauf sie sich einlassen und bemühen sich sehr um Ausgleich, auch bei ihren Kindern.
Bei Veganern stört mich, dass es schon ans Fanatische grenzt. 
Und wer mich jetzt prügeln will, prügle bitte sanft :zd_help_4_movebig_cut: 
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## Patientenschubser

Eine Steierung ist denn Frutarierer .... 
Die essen nur das was vom Baum fällt... also Äpfel, Birnen, Insekten, kleine Kinder  :Smiley:  
Spaß beiseite die gibt es wirklich! 
Spätestens da hört der Spaß allerdings auf. 
Mir stellt sich die Frage haben diese Menschen einen festen Wohnsitz oder wehen die durchs Land und bleiben immer gerade da wo der Wind sie hin trägt?

----------


## Myriam

O ja, sie haben einen festen Wohnsitz, in den meisten Fällen jedenfalls. Wie es mit den Frutiariern ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht, die sind mir wirklich neu. Man lernt halt nie aus.
Ich denke, diese Dinge sind vorwiegend falsch verstandene Tierliebe. Dann sind es vielleicht auch Gesundheitsapostel. Aber nehmen wir mal an, alle Menschen würden fleisch-und fischlos essen. Schon das würde unsere ganze Natur, die Landwirtschaft etc........durcheinander bringen. Veganer und Fruterianer vielleicht noch ein bißchen mehr.
Jedem Tierle sein Pläsierle, sagt man bei uns. Aber irgendwann hört tatsächlich der Spaß auf. Die jungen Leute, die ich kenne, sagen übrigens, daß sie ihren Kindern nicht das Vegetariertum aufzwingen werden. Und sollten sie feststellen, daß ihre Lebensweise für die Kinder nicht ausreicht, würden sie sofort bezüglich der Kinder umstellen. Und ich denke, das ist lobenswert.
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## SchokoLoco

Also ich finde es gesellschaftlich sehr gut Vegetarier zu sein...Gründe wegen Tierhaltung, der Verschwendung von Lebensmitteln um Tiere zu mästen, die man eigentlich selbst essen könnte usw. Ich selbst esse eher selten Fleisch und Fisch und wenn dann, nur Bio oder von Betrieben bei denen ich weiß, woher das Fleisch kommt.
Veganertum finde ich aber auch einen Tick zu übertrieben. Warum sollte man nicht Milch von einer Kuh trinken, die diese ja sowieso produziert? Ich glaube, damit tut man weder seinen Körper noch den Menschen in seiner Umwelt einen Gefallen, denn essen gehen ins Restaurant oder wenn man eingeladen ist wird dann wohl zur unmöglichen Sache oder?

----------


## Pianoman

> Warum sollte man nicht Milch von einer Kuh trinken, die diese ja sowieso produziert?

 Sowieso produziert?  
Eine Kuh produziert nicht "sowieso" Milch, sondern - wie jedes andere Säugetier - Milch zur Ernährung seines Nachwuchses, d.h. ohne Kalb keine Milch.
Die Laktationsperiode einer Kuh - also die Zeit zwischen Geburt des Kalbs und dem Trockenstellen, dem Versiegen der Milchproduktion - dauert üblicherweise etwas mehr als 300 Tage. Danach muss die Kuh ein weiteres Kalb zur Welt bringen. Damit die Weiden nicht mit männlichen Kälbern und späteren Bullen/Ochsen vollstehen, deren Milchproduktion bekanntermaßen nicht von Bedeutung ist, wird mit gesextem, also nach Geschlechtern getrenntem  Sperma gearbeitet, um möglichst nur die Nachkommen zu bekommen, die benötigt werden. Bei der Milchwirtschaft also weibliche Rinder.
Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für die Produktion von Eiern, bzw. für die dafür notwendigen Legehennen.  
Also alles "voll natürlich",  sowohl bei Bio als auch in der konventionellen Tierhaltung.  
Ovo-lakto-Vegetarier sind für mich Heuchler. Entweder man steht dazu, dass die Menschen Allesfresser sind, und deshalb auch Tiere und tierische Produkte verzehren, oder man mümmelt konsequent Grünfutter und sucht sein Heil auf dem Kompost.  
Apropos "Bio": Ich schreibe hier mal einen Text von Udo Pollmer hin, und verweise jeden, der sich noch der Illusionen  hingibt, dass Bio oder Öko "glückliche Viecher in nahezu freier Wildbahn" bedeutet, auf das Fachportal oekolandbau.de hin.     

> *Ökolandbau auf dem Prüfstand*  *Die Biobranche übt vorsichtige Selbstkritik*  *Von Udo Pollmer*  *Viele Menschen kaufen "Bio", weil sie dabei ein besseres  Gewissen haben. Sie glauben, den Biotieren gehe es besser als den  konventionellen und Bioeier seien von glücklicheren Hühnern. In der  Fachpresse der Biobranche regt sich allerdings Selbstkritik an der  Tierhaltung in Biobetrieben.*  
>                     Jede Branche hat ihre Insiderpresse. Das gilt auch für den  Biolandbau. Hier heißt das Leib- und Magenblatt für den Biobauern  "Ökologie & Landbau". Während die Beiträge von den Funktionären den  Bioanbau über den grünen Klee loben, mangelt es nicht an Hinweisen von  Praktikern und Wissenschaftlern, die ganze sachte die Defizite beklagen.   
> Anlass für die vorsichtige Selbstkritik ist die Tatsache, dass  zahlreiche Biolandwirte wieder auf konventionell umstellen. In einigen  Ländern der EU wechselten zeitweise mehr Biobauern wieder zurück zur  bewährten Praxis als umgekehrt. Etwa ein Dutzend wissenschaftlicher  Studien versuchte, die Gründe dafür zu ermitteln. Die sind allerdings  ganz simpel: Wenn die Förderung wegfällt, rechnet sich das Ganze nicht  mehr. Dann baut man lieber eine Biogasanlage. Das bringt mehr  Subventionen.  
> Ein zweiter und nicht minder wichtiger Grund ist  die Tierhaltung. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass so manch einem  Landwirt nach der Umstellung auf Bio sein Vieh leidtut und er deshalb  wieder zu konventioneller Haltung und Fütterung zurückkehrt. Ich hätte  es wohl nicht gewagt, diese vermeintlich ungeheuerliche Tatsache  auszusprechen, wenn nicht in "Ökologie & Landbau" wiederholt Klage  über die Missstände in der Biotierhaltung geführt worden wäre. Es geht  dabei nicht um die berühmten Schwarzen Schafe, sondern um Zustände, die  ebenso unerfreulich wie legal sind.  
> Sachdienliche Hinweise gibt  ein aktueller Beitrag von Ute Knierim von der Uni Kassel, sie ist dort  Professorin im Fachbereich Ökologische Agrarwissenschaften. Sie  schreibt, es gäbe Betriebe, die ganz legal ihren Kühen den Weidegang  verweigern, ja sogar die Anbindehaltung würde noch praktiziert. Sie  beklagt "die Mast schnell wachsender Puten, die Ferkelkastration oder  das Ausbrennen der Hornanlagen bei Kälbern ohne Betäubung." Alles ganz  legal - denn auch der Biolandbau hat seine juristischen Schlupflöcher.  Das hilft, die Preise für Bioprodukte niedrig zu halten. 
> Nicht  viel besser geht es den Ökohühnern. Ute Knierim fragt, was der Kunde  wohl sagen würde, wenn er wüsste, dass in Biobetrieben Ställe mit 3000  Legehennen stehen. Das wäre nicht weiter bemerkenswert, würde sie nicht  Biobetriebe erwähnen, in denen die Anzahl der Hennen "noch viel höher  liegt". Wie hoch, darüber schweigt der Dichterin Höflichkeit. Nun wäre  auch das nicht wirklich kritikwürdig, wenn es nicht gerade bei den  angeblich glücklichen Hennen zu Federpicken und Kannibalismus käme, zu  gebrochenen Brustbeinen und zu erhöhten Sterblichkeitsraten - höher als  bei konventioneller Haltung.  
> Rainer Oppermann vom Johann  Heinrich von Thünen-Institut für Ökologischen Landbau fordert in  derselben Ausgabe von "Ökologie & Landbau" die Biobauern deshalb  auf, sich nicht vor der "Bewältigung der Defizite zu drücken", sie  müssten endlich "Verantwortung übernehmen". Es ginge einfach nicht, wenn  Missstände "bewusst verschwiegen" würden. Damit entpuppen sich die  hübschen Filmchen im Fernsehen über Biomilch und Ökoeier als wohlfeile  Propaganda, und auf lange Sicht als Bärendienst für den Öko-Landbau...

  
Interessant ist übrigens auch der Tierschutzaspekt, der gerade in der ideologisch gefärbten ökologischen Landwirtschaft erstaunlich unterirdisch gehandhabt wird: Hier findet beispielsweise der Einsatz von Homöopathika als Therapeutikum auch bei Infektionskrankheiten statt, obwohl in der Humanmedizin genau dieser Anwendungsbereich selbst von Homöopathen nicht ernsthaft betrieben wird. 
Ursache sind die absurden Vermarktungsregularien nach konventioneller medikamentöser Therapie. 
Es ist ein offenes Geheimnis, dass der eine oder andere der Bio-Landwirte auf eine veterinärmedizinisch fachgerechte Behandlung verzichten, um die Viecher doch noch unter dem ökologischen Label vermarkten zu können. 
Genauso ist es ein offenes Geheimnis, dass ein Hauptproblem in ökologisch wirtschaftenden Betrieben die Mastitis, die Euterentzündung der Milchkühe ist. Nach einer größeren Studie (Helmholtz, 2002) hatte fast jeder zweite Hof mit diesem Problem zu kämpfen, deutlich mehr als die konventionell wirtschaftenden Betriebe...

----------


## katzograph

@Pianoman    :ta_clap:   
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## SchokoLoco

@ Pianoman: Also findest du es besser, Fleisch beim Discounter zu kaufen als vom ländlichen Metzger oder Biogeschäft?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Immer vom Metzger meines Vertrauen, oder vom Bauer.

----------


## AnD73

@ SchokoLoco 
Ich denke nicht, dass Pianoman die Empfehlung geben wollte, Fleisch beim Discounter zu kaufen. Er hat nur den Hinweis gegeben, dass nicht nur, weil das Label "Bio" drauf ist, es auch umweltverträglich hergestellt wurde. 
Und wie erst der Sachsen-Anhaltische Verkehrsminister diese Woche feststellte, gehört der Mensch auch zu Umwelt. Bei allen Bio-Nachdenken wird das meines Erachtens immer vergessen. 
Was nützt es mir, ein mit Krankheitserregern versäuchtes Stück Fleisch auf dem Teller liegen zu haben, nur damit es noch mit der Aufschrift "Bio" verkauft werden kann. Dann sollte das Tier doch entsprechend behandelt werden und nach einer Wartezeit kann das Fleisch dann auch wieder ohne Rückstände von Antibiotika verkauft werden, aber eben ohne Aufschrift "Bio". Das würde dann aber eben nicht mehr so viel Geld bringen. So gefährdet man lieber die Gesundheit der Verbraucher. Aber wie bei so vielen anderen Dingen in dieser Welt: Hauptsache die Kasse stimmt.  
@ Patientenschubser 
Fleisch vom Metzger oder vom Bauern? Ich weiß nicht. Ist Kannibalismus in Deutschland nicht verboten?  :c_laugh:

----------


## Myriam

Na Gottseidank stellt das hier auch mal jemand fest. Seit Jahren meine Worte: "Ich bin auch Umwelt". 
Im übrigen kaufen auch wir das Fleisch ausschließlich vom Metzger unseres Vertrauens. Das ist auf dem
Land wohl auch noch etwas leichter (hoffentlich!!!!)
Ansonsten sind wir nur mittelprächtige Fleischesser. Dieser Tage hörte ich mal am TV in einer badischen Kappensitzung: "Nudeln mit Soß" wär halt doch noch das beste. Nun, so ähnlich wäre es bei mir von Natur auch, wenn ich nicht so schrecklich vernünftig wäre und doch meistens Gemüse (direkt vom Bio-Bauern gekauft ) kochen würde.
Herzlichst Myriam :c_laugh:

----------


## spokes

Vegetarier kann ich noch verstehen. Aber bei Veganern hört es bei mir auch auf. Denn ein richtiger Veganer verzichtet alles, was vom Tier kommt. Das geht beim Leder für Gürtel/Schuhe los, endet daran, das wirklich alles genau untersucht wird, ob nicht doch aus versehen ein halber Milliliter Milch in Sichtweite des Produktes war...

----------


## Pianoman

> @ Pianoman: Also findest du es besser, Fleisch beim Discounter zu kaufen als vom ländlichen Metzger oder Biogeschäft?

 Nein, ich halte nur die Zweiklassen-Kultur im Lebensmittelhandel aus „Discountern“ fürs blindwütig konsumierende Volk und den „Bioläden“ für den bewussten, moralisch und ethisch einwandfreien Einkauf  für absurd. 
Was notwendig ist, sind allgemein akzeptierte Regeln für die Produktion von Nahrungsmittel, die beispielweise auch eine artgerechte Tierhaltung einschließen, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass die Produkte deutlich teurer werden als bisher. 
Denn dass, was derzeit in der Biobranche - aufgrund der schon im ersten Beitrag erwähnten Regularien - durchaus üblich ist, nämlich auf eine angemessene veterinärmedizinische Behandlung erkrankter Tiere zu verzichten, um sich die Vermarktungsmöglichkeiten als Biofleisch zu erhalten, ist zumindest mit meinen Vorstellungen von einer verantwortungsvollen Tierhaltung nicht zu vereinbaren. 
Nicht nur deshalb ist der ganze Biohype für mich eine Mogelpackung: 
Man bastelt sich Regularien zusammen, die in erster Linie den Verbraucherängsten vor zu viel Pharmazie im Schnitzel geschuldet sind, redet aber vornehmlich von Tierschutz. 
Man behandelt kranke Viecher mit untauglicher Homöopathie, weil es der Verbraucherseele gut tut, macht aber einen Umweg um solche komplizierten Dinge wie ein ausgeklügeltes, von Insidern für wesentlich effektiver gehaltenes „Herdenmanagement“, weil die entsprechenden Kompetenzen auf den Höfen nicht vorhanden sind. 
Und der deutsche Verbraucher, als wesentlicher Bestandsteil der Geschichte, zeichnet sich wie üblich durch eine gewisse Zwiespältigkeit aus: Auf der einen Seite hat ein furchtbar schlechtes Gewissen, sich als Bestandteil der Nahrungskette zu sehen, wenn er einem Kälbchen mal tief in die Augen geschaut hat, auf der anderen Seite darf die Sentimentalität aber nichts kosten - der scheißteure, weil überdimensionierte fahrbare Untersatz muss doch auch noch bezahlt werden, und die Malediven müssen auch noch besucht werden, bevor sie ganz absaufen.  
Deshalb findet - nach einer aktuellen Emnid-Umfrage - bei über 70 % der Verbraucher die Kaufentscheidung am Lebensmittelregal vorrangig preisorientiert statt. 
Da muss halt irgendetwas her, was das schlechte Gewissen beruhigt, aber die Geldbörse nicht belastet: Und genau diese Funktion übernehmen die Bioprodukte, die ja beim Discounter auch schon die Regal füllen. 
Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Ich plädiere für rigorose Richtlinien in der Nutztierhaltung. Was ich aber für wenigstens genauso wichtig halte, ist eine Anpassung unseres Ernährungsstils. Diese Anpassung wird sich allerdings von selbst vollziehen, wenn sich im Preis für tierische Produkte eine tiergerechte Haltung niederschlägt. 
Und was die Hofmärkte abgeht: Die Uni München hat jetzt eine interessante Studie vorgelegt, die zeigt, dass Obst & Gemüse direkt vom Hof bezogen, mit einer erheblich höhere Anzahl pathogener Keime belastet ist, wie die Ware im Supermarktregal. Als Ursache nehmen die Münchener an, dass die krankmachenden Mikroorganismen die Transportzeiten vom Erzeuger zum Discounter nicht überstehen. Manchmal kann der Weg zu Aldi & Co. also auch von Vorteil sein...

----------


## AnD73

Weiterhin sei auch darauf hingewiesen, dass viele Bio-Siegel der Supermärkte nur eigene Marketing-Strategieen sind, um auf den Öko-Zug mit aufzuspringen. Da werden eigene Regeln aufgestellt, die der Verbraucher aber nicht kontrollieren kann. Hier sollte man, wenn man schon Öko konsumieren will, auf die offiziellen Label vertrauen und sich auch über deren Inhalt informieren. (Internet lässt grüßen  :Smiley: ) 
Im übrigen halte ich die vegane Ernährung als äußerst grenzwertig. Der Mensch ist nun einmal ein Allesfresser. Darauf ist er auch durch seinen Stoffwechsel eingestellt. Er muss bestimmte Mineralien und Vitamine mit der tierischen Nahrung aufnehmen (z.B. Vitamin K), weil er diese nicht selbst generieren kann. Reine Pflanzenfresser können Vitamin K aus den Pflanzen erzeugen. Alle Fleisch- und Allesfresser sind dazu aber nicht in der Lage. 
Jetzt geht es den Menschen in den Industriestaaten weitestgehend gut, da kommen sie auf die Idee, auf bestimmte Nahrungsmittel zu verzichten. Das halt ich aber für ziemlich hirnrissig. Im Mittelalter und selbst heute gibt es in Ländern ohne ausreichende Versorgung mit Lebensmitteln hohe Kindersterblichkeitsraten, Unterernährung, Mangelerkrankung (z.B. Skorbut) und Durchfallerkrankungen (z.B. Ruhr). Jede Ernährung, die nicht ohne Nahrungsergänzungsmittel auskommt, ist nicht ausgewogen und gehört überdacht. Und hierzu gehört die vegane Ernährung auf jeden Fall.

----------

